# Logging Operation



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I started playing around with an actual logging operation. I still have to build a few shacks for the camp, a steam donkey and the likes. I have some figures and got some stumps in the ground. The log cars were filled today with the first of the trees to be cut. I will keep this post and uptdate as the crew makes more progress.


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good Shawn. Nice looking logging op. I think I'd pass on that new growth for now, maybe give it a few years for some size. 

Dave


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice looking scene. Logging and mining camps make a nice scene to model. 

Chuck N


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Excellent job. You've shown more stumps than the usual, and that's a great plus for realism's sake.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Where's the tree huggers? 

Maybe that's what the crew is pointing at, eh? 

Nice scene.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

One suggestion; to aim the tree's fall they were cut from both sides at different heights... usually splinters were sticking up like a parting seam...


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't recognize those lumberjacks. Did you make them? They look great.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Robert on 28 Aug 2009 05:23 AM 
I don't recognize those lumberjacks. Did you make them? They look great. 


They are from woodland scenics. I wish I could make figures but doubt I can get the detail that good.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

After looking at pictures of some great sawmills, mainly portable I came up with a basic plan for my sawmill. So far I got the main frame done. I was going to leave the floor as dirt but decided with rain etc... everything inside would get very dirty. I am going to add a wood floor. Also the low side I plan on enclosing about halfway up and leaving the front and sides open. Then I have to build the saw etc... for inside. Im just going with avery simple setup and of course a steam donkey to power the saw. Here is what I got done so far.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I got a little more done to the sawmill. The building is almost done. I also started working on the inside. I started the cart that moves the logs through the saw. Also improved my switch throws by using the barrel bolt idea. Looks ten times better and works great 










Roof has to rust once outside.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Shawn posted " I started the cart that moves the logs through the saw."

That thing's also called a 'saw carriage', or 'the carriage'. Prob'ly has other regional names.

Great pixes.

Les


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I havent really updated this thred in a while. A lot has been done since my last post here. The sawmill is pretty much done. A little more detail needed. I also got a few bunks done but was delayed by snow. Today enough of the snow has melted to allow me to get the two bunks put in for the logging camp. Now they just needsome to weather. Still have a few more things to do like more figures, make some cut lumber piles. Maybe another bunk house or two. 






















I also built an office for the yard area. Eventually Im going to put a little backwoods train station here and Im going to build a single stall engine house in this area. This will be the main industry area and the rest of the layout will mainly be a wilderness setting.


----------



## coyote97 (Apr 5, 2009)

a very impressive example of "less is more". well fitting to the weather: the only life our awaiting is RRworker to go to a shed with a warm oven, the last train passed for that day.....i like that scenery very much!


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Looking very good.









Les


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I got thinking again. I have a pile of paper birch sticks/logs that I have been saving for projects but could not figure out what to use them for. Then I came up with an idea of making a sign for the logging camp. Here is what I came up with. Eventually im going to make the sign a little nicer but for now this is what I came up with.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Might try notching the logs, the vertical beams into the cross one (lintel?). Don't do it crude. Those old timers were cunning with axes 'n whatnot. Remember, what we see is 100+ years old and badly weathered. Anyway, I happen to like it.

Les


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Very nice operation Shawn.


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking good, I really like those shacks. Real nice photo with the water tower and red building it looks like a real cold quiet day on the RR. The derelict debri is a nice touch. Once again looking good. 
Todd


----------

